# My sense of self is back



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Today I was driving and realized that my sense of self has returned. I noticed that I was fealing and that it felt good. I feel like a real person today, I can't believe it. Just thought I'd share. Ever since I have been upping my cortisol levels things have been getting better each day. I can't wait for tomorrow! I seriously thought I'd never get better and that I would suffer forever. What a miracle. I love all you guys and wish you the best. Get your cortisol levels checked!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Today I was driving and realized that my sense of self has returned. I noticed that I was fealing and that it felt good. I feel like a real person today, I can't believe it. Just thought I'd share. Ever since I have been upping my cortisol levels things have been getting better each day. I can't wait for tomorrow! I seriously thought I'd never get better and that I would suffer forever. What a miracle. I love all you guys and wish you the best. Get your cortisol levels checked!


Wow that is truly awesome. You deserve it man. You have made it so far you should be proud of yourself. Cheers & I'll get my Cortisol levels checked.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

-


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

Dude that is amazing to hear. Who the fuck do i see about those tests...regular physician or someone else? peace.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

Luuuucccckkkkyyy!!!! That is awesome beyond words. I need to harrass my doctor about the cortisol.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Go to an endocrinologist and tell them you want your cortisol levels checked


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Go to an endocrinologist and tell them you want your cortisol levels checked


Awesome. I am going to check this out.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Today I was driving and realized that my sense of self has returned. I noticed that I was fealing and that it felt good. I feel like a real person today, I can't believe it. Just thought I'd share. Ever since I have been upping my cortisol levels things have been getting better each day. I can't wait for tomorrow! I seriously thought I'd never get better and that I would suffer forever. What a miracle. I love all you guys and wish you the best. Get your cortisol levels checked!


Woah man that's just so awesome really! I'm planning on checking my cortisol levels soon, I really hope this is the solution for all of us.. That would really put a good ending to all this suffering


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Today I was driving and realized that my sense of self has returned. I noticed that I was fealing and that it felt good. I feel like a real person today, I can't believe it. Just thought I'd share. Ever since I have been upping my cortisol levels things have been getting better each day. I can't wait for tomorrow! I seriously thought I'd never get better and that I would suffer forever. What a miracle. I love all you guys and wish you the best. Get your cortisol levels checked!


hey, just a little tip of you want it to go faster: eat some licorice, it boosts cortisol.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Xerei said:


> hey, just a little tip of you want it to go faster: eat some licorice, it boosts cortisol.


What is licorice?


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> What is licorice?


http://images.epromos.com/productimg/Licorice-Colors.jpg
thats licorice...yuo know..the sweet thing you might eat sometimes...it's good too..


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Xerei said:


> http://images.epromos.com/productimg/Licorice-Colors.jpg
> thats licorice...yuo know..the sweet thing you might eat sometimes...it's good too..


Oh lol ok ha

The work just sounds different when it is spelled out.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Hello there surfingisfun, I remebr you saying in a previous post that you wr etaking suboxone. Just wanted to ask do you think the suboxone or the the cortisol meds. Or perhaps you have stopped taking the suboxone by now? Thanks,
Dyna


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> Oh lol ok ha
> 
> The work just sounds different when it is spelled out.


i know XD


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

YEAH KENNY!!!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Dyna said:


> Hello there surfingisfun, I remebr you saying in a previous post that you wr etaking suboxone. Just wanted to ask do you think the suboxone or the the cortisol meds. Or perhaps you have stopped taking the suboxone by now? Thanks,
> Dyna


Yes I am also taking suboxone. Though sometimes I don't take it, like today I didn't. The suboxone makes me feel more comfortable but sometimes I feel like it might be masking some of the improvement that is happening from the cortisol. The suboxone makes me feel more comfortable but also a little numb and like I don't give a shit (tho only a little). Today I didn't take suboxone and I notice that I am more sensitive. Like I've been having all these emotional past memories that make me want to cry. lol.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Well like any drug be sure if you are going to come off it, do so in a controlled manner and under supervision of your Dr. Looks like you are on the right path and I wish you all the luck in the world!!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks a lot I appreciate it. It's been one hell of a journey.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

and oh- hah, didn't realize I posted this under the "introduce youreself" section


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> and oh- hah, didn't realize I posted this under the "introduce youreself" section


you're a new member! welcome kenny's sense of self! glad to meet you.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

peachy said:


> you're a new member! welcome kenny's sense of self! glad to meet you.


yes!


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> yes!


Surfingisfun, you always have the greatest avatars.


----------

